# What is FSB strap?



## hat (Jan 28, 2008)

Some preliminary googling revieled to me that the FSB strap is like a timing for the FSB, like CAS latency is for memory. Is this right? Also, higher FSB straps allow higher FSB overclocks?


----------



## Mediocre (Jan 28, 2008)

Not too sure....

When I change the strap in my bios (think the options are 266,333,400)

I get different values for my linked memory frequency.

Certain straps offer certain CPU/Memory dividers (like 5:6, 1:1, etc)

I can only access the 1:1 cpu/memory divider if I choose the proper strap (I think its 266).


I know there are some links...I think a couple of the sites around did comparisons. I think the only redeeming value of that setting is to get different memory speeds...


I could be completely wrong...

Edit: I also remember people talking about a 'dead zone' in the fsb where raising it got no real world improvements (was it 450-500 fsb??) Anyway, the problem was the boards changed straps by themselves (I think LOL)

I think being able to set that gives you more control?


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jan 28, 2008)

Not really.

FSB strap is a "start mark or set point" and ratio between the FSB and the Memory.

Actually a lower fsb strap will allow you to push the cpu further by increasing the FSB. While a Higher Strap will allow your RAM to run much faster.

Although the strap does specify latencies for the NB to run at the set strap levels, meaning if its the 1333Mhz FSB, it going to run with more lax timings then the 1066Mhz strap.


----------



## ntdouglas (Jan 28, 2008)

hat said:


> Some preliminary googling revieled to me that the FSB strap is like a timing for the FSB, like CAS latency is for memory. Is this right? Also, higher FSB straps allow higher FSB overclocks?



I told you so.


----------

